# Twin power poles



## Nat2ten

Anyone ever run twin power poles on a polling skiff?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Had twin blades on my Scout and loved it. I thought about if i decide to do a powerpole on my skiff that I'd try twin micros.


----------



## Nat2ten

mtoddsolomon said:


> Had twin blades on my Scout and loved it. I thought about if i decide to do a powerpole on my skiff that I'd try twin micros.


I like the micros, not sure about the pin staying up when not in use.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I haven't seen paired on any microskiffs that I can recall. However, dual power poles seem to be de rigueur on tournament bass boats now. They'd be hella convenient if paired, but it is also more moving parts, more cost and more weight. That being said, I don't think the lack of acceptance is due to any true technical reason, so much as the "less is more" mentality.

Nate


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I agree Nate, I'm more than likely going to stick with the stick pin or push pole.


----------



## Nat2ten

Kinda the direction I was headed, was wandering if anyone had done this to a skiff. Mainly worried about the extra weight.


----------



## ADicus

x's 2 I've only seen them on bass and bay boats! I do know it is nice when your trying to stay anchored in a wind to fish a specific location but I can only imagine the sideways stress it puts on the brackets?? I had a P17 before my current boat had 1 power pole on it and cracked the bracket not sure if it was windy conditions or just a fluke!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I had twin blades on my flats boat, and they were very useful. I used the trolling motor ALOT to move around grass shorelines and points, and the twin blades allowed me to cruise to a spot, point the bow where I wanted to cast, and set both poles down to keep from swinging around due to current & wind. If you fish alone from the bow a lot and use the trolling motor, then they serve a purpose. With that said, they add a lot of weight, and you will be dealing with TWO hydraulic pumps (which will eventually give you trouble...brand new or not).

I had considered putting two PP micros on my skiff, both mounted to plates welded on either side of the poling platform, but I held off. I'm not ruling out adding a second PP micro in the future though.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

This will give you an idea of how much gear you will be adding to the a$$ end of your boat. These are mounted on a PP dual pole plate that mounts between the motor and jack plate.


----------



## ADicus

Another option is if your already running one power pole on the back of your skiff is to find a small stake out pole for the bow. I would fish alone most week days and get caught in a headwind power pole down and stake front to be able to cast into the wind at a bank or whatever was in front of me worked pretty good and less weight on the stern.


----------



## Nat2ten

Whiskey Angler said:


> This will give you an idea of how much gear you will be adding to the a$$ end of your boat. These are mounted on a PP dual pole plate that mounts between the motor and jack plate.


That would be quite a bit of weight on a hpx..


----------



## Whiskey Angler

ADicus said:


> Another option is if your already running one power pole on the back of your skiff is to find a small stake out pole for the bow. I would fish alone most week days and get caught in a headwind power pole down and stake front to be able to cast into the wind at a bank or whatever was in front of me worked pretty good and less weight on the stern.


I'd like to see some ideas for a thru-deck front stake hole. What do you use for hardware? A chopped off thru-hull fitting? I've seen East Cape do a few on their rigs.


----------



## game on

I agree, if you stake out in the front it's the same as anchoring. Simple, lite and cheap...


----------



## ADicus

I am sure the possibilities are endless with brackets, mounts, and fittings. I kept it simple because i am a fan of not adding more holes into any hull I own so i just had a $89 stick-it anchor that i kept up front with me i'd trolling motor to an area power pole down and stake the front done!


----------



## ADicus

I got the idea from my trolling motor loosening up one day and dropped into the mud kept me anchored so the next day i bought the stick!


----------



## Megalops

Whiskey Angler said:


> This will give you an idea of how much gear you will be adding to the a$$ end of your boat. These are mounted on a PP dual pole plate that mounts between the motor and jack plate.


Dang whiskey, what were you hitting with that thing, 70mph???


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Megalops said:


> Dang whiskey, what were you hitting with that thing, 70mph???


All day every day. BUT...damn thing needed 24"-30" to jump out the hole. I miss it on choppy days, but im glad to be in the M-skiff game.


----------



## Harlieb3

1 power pole and one Minn Kota Ulterra. Use the spot lock up front and PP in back.


----------



## Vertigo

The idea of dual power poles on a microskiff is a little crazy. For a bay boat maybe, but still a little excessive. For a microskiff, go with a stick pin in the bow and one on the stern if you absolutely need to stay fixed in one position. Here's my microskiff rig:


----------



## EddieSapp

I have 2 6' signature series power poles (lightest of the powerpole family except the micro)on my ranger phantom, and I have 2 power pole micros on my beavertail micro. I wouldn't own a boat with out them, allows you to have complete boat control!!! I had some issues with the micros when I first got them, do to water intrusion. Powerpoles costumer service has been top notch though, they have replaced them 7 times, no problems now.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## CurtisWright

Every now and then I see a big set of truck nuts on a jacked up z71 at the ramp. I laugh because I know that there is a boat with double power poles down at the sand bar, sporting a modified big block merc with a hot foot, blasting rap music, and pounding bud lights... Girlfriend with fake tatas and a tramp stamp dancing on the bow.


----------



## game on

EddieSapp said:


> I have 2 6' signature series power poles (lightest of the powerpole family except the micro)on my ranger phantom, and I have 2 power pole micros on my beavertail micro. I wouldn't own a boat with out them, allows you to have complete boat control!!! I had some issues with the micros when I first got them, do to water intrusion. Powerpoles costumer service has been top notch though, they have replaced them 7 times, no problems now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Not to get off track but why is your lower unit extended so much on the micro? Seems extra long, am I incorrect?


----------



## EddieSapp

game on said:


> Not to get off track but why is your lower unit extended so much on the micro? Seems extra long, am I incorrect?


Think its the angle of the picture, mix with the set back from the hyd. jack plate and motor trimmed up some.








[/IMG]


----------



## sickz284u

That is one sexy Ranger Phantom!!


----------



## EddieSapp

sickz284u said:


> That is one sexy Ranger Phantom!!


Thank you.


----------



## devrep

EddieSapp said:


> Thank you.


Dual micros on my silverking. Works great. Run a single on on my little yellow boat.


----------

